# Care of a S&W M&P?



## glen

I'm a little new to this forum so if this subject has been covered before, please excuse my ignorance.
I just received my S&W M&P 9mm. What is the preferred cleaning and lubrication technique? How often is this supposed to be done? I know what the factory suggests. I just want to hear what other owners actually do that they find successful.
Thank you.
Glen


----------



## Bisley

It's a good gun and will probably work fine for a long time, if you never clean it. But, personally, I would field strip it after every firing, spray it good with CLP, run a solvent dipped brush through the bore a couple of times, followed by some clean patches, brush everything with a toothbrush and wipe clean. I also like a drop of oil on each rail, before I put it back together.

But that's just me.


----------



## TheReaper

It doesn't require cleaning unless you get it dirty and firing it with good ammo
doesn't get it dirty.


----------



## kev74

Read the book that came with it and do what the good book says. 

The people who designed your gun and specified the maintenance procedures are likely to know more about what will keep your new gun happy than most of the people here. :smt023


----------



## kev74

TheReaper said:


> ...and firing it with good ammo doesn't get it dirty.


Yes, it does.


----------



## JeffWard

I just switched to Break Free CLP a month back for all of my guns. Love it. Cleans stuff simple oils won't, and leaves a nice rich black smooth finish and great lubrication.

Just cleaned my new M&P with it for it's first bath, after 100 rounds of WWB.

I clean my XD's internally (field strip) about every 3rd trip to the range, and I assume the M&P will run the same.

Jeff


----------



## Teuthis

I prefer to thoroughly clean the pistol after firing it. I use Hoppes Elite for cleaning and either a little oil in the barrel and on the rails; or often I use EESOX to lube and preserve. There are several such products, but I like EESOX because it lubes and preserves dry. I do not like anything wet coating a pistol as it quickly collects dirt.


----------



## HowardCohodas

Todd Green http://Pistol-Training.com/ is running a torture test on his M&P 9 with little or no cleaning. He is over 50,000 rounds.

For me, I do a quick clean at the range using a Hoppe's bore snake and Weapon Shield CPL.


----------



## TOF

The M&P is primarily plastic and doesn't need a lot of oil. I have had good success using Birchwood (plastic safe) spray solvent and a tooth brush to loosen and rinse away carbon deposits on the grip frame/trigger assembly. You will be able to see the carbon so wet and brush those locations then spray clean.

The barrel gets cleaned with Hoppes #9 bore brush and patches etc. The slide can use a spray rinse with either type Birchwood spray solvent. It is a good idea to verify the safety function while dissasembled. The striker should not move forward unless the blocking pin is pressed upward. Don't oil the striker or safety mechanism.

The manual points out the spots to place a small amount of lubricant. It is not needed or desirable anywhere else.

Good luck and enjoy


----------

